# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  partage de connexion

## stalone

bonjour tout le monde,je voudrais trouver un  logiciel de partage de connexion que je puisse regler la bande passante de chacundes 4 ordinateurs.merci a tous. A

----------


## masta64

ben tout depend de tes OS sur chaque PC !!!

si c'est des XP Pro, des VISTA Pro ou integrale tu as le gpedit.msc qui te permet de gerer tout ca, mais pas dispo pour XP simple, Vista home et basique...

----------

